# Tip! The coolest vintage photos.



## jeroen (Dec 28, 2007)

Go check it out, he content is amazing!
http://www.shorpy.com

Have fun,
Jeroen


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW! That is some vintage there! Wouldn't it be neat to take your camera back in time for even just an hour!


----------



## Drake (Jan 11, 2008)

The gallery is outstanding! Are they really authentic photos from 20s etc? I mean the quality is just superb, I never thought the equipment from back then was capable of taking such sharp photos.


----------

